

Economist Magazine's Take on India's Entrepreneurship Scene - paraschopra
http://www.economist.com/business/displayStory.cfm?story_id=12814618&source=hptextfeature

======
aditya
Sounds like there's a pretty big opportunity for early stage seed funding in
India, like, umm, you know, YC? :)

Anyway, there's still a lot of resistance to business and red-tape in India, I
think. Couple that with the lack of a professional environment in a LOT of
technology companies (the so-called sweatshops) and you have the classic slow
bureaucratic anti-thesis of small lean startups. Not sure how and if this will
ever change (or if it is already...)

~~~
paraschopra
There is one called Morpheus Ventures, which looks like A YC clone to me

------
ig1
I'm no expert in hindi but doesn't Sammaan mean stuff/belongings not dignity ?

~~~
FraaJad
saamaan is stuff

sammaan is dignity.

Note the lengthy `a` in the first syllable and light `m` in the second
syllable of the first word

and the short `a` and stressed `m` in the second.

